# Help needed to learn how to cite articles



## Traveler (May 27, 2018)

I have a HP laptop, *not *a desktop with mouse.

I need to learn how to make citations of news articles.

In another thread I have been called a liar about a news story I posted, because I don't know how to do proper cites.

Will someone please explain how to do this so I can post the cite on senior forums? 

Pleas explain it in a way that an unsophisticated old man can understand.

Thank you


----------



## 911 (May 27, 2018)

Are you talking about clipping and pasting?


----------



## JFBev (May 27, 2018)

_Hi Traveler!

For citing internet sources, copy/paste the URL right after typing the description and put parens around it._

Ex:
Bev suggested a method for citing sources (https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/36072-Help-needed-to-learn-how-to-cite-articles) which enables the reader to link to the original information source.

_
First:  Open another tab and go to the information source.
__
Using <left-click> and <right-click> on your touchpad_:
1.  Move your cursor to anywhere on the URL at the top of the screen that contains your source information.

2.  <left click> _(highlights the entire URL)_

3.  <right click>  (_pop down menu_)
                         -  scroll down and <left click> on *Copy* _(temporary copy)_

_4. Click the forum__ tab to go back to your thread.

5.  Move __cursor to the text location for insertion<left-click> to set position._

6.  <right-click> (pop down menu)
                         -  scroll down and <left-click> on *Paste*     (_inserts copied text)_

_7.  __Type parentheses before and after the URL

There ya go!  (I do a ton of citing from online sources...)

Bev

_


----------



## Lara (May 27, 2018)

JFBev and I posted at the same time. 
Hers is probably more accurate for HP 
(I have MacBookAir)

1. Go to the website page you want to copy and paste

2. Move your cursor arrow to the website address in your browser box above and highlight it (aka URL box)

3. Move your arrow to "Edit" and bring down the drop-down menu

4. Move your arrow down to "Copy" 

5. Go back to the Forum

6. To post the link you copied, move your arrow to the Link icon which looks like a world-globe (without the red x on it)

7. A box will open for you to paste your link in so move your cursor back up to "Edit", drop down the menu and move cursor to "Paste"


----------



## JFBev (May 27, 2018)

See, there are always several ways to "drive" it!   

Bev


----------



## Lara (May 27, 2018)

If you use the globe icon to post your source link in a forum then people will be able to just click on your link to be taken instantly to the website. Otherwise, they have to copy and paste your link into their browser


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2018)

Try this, or one of several YouTube videos.

You will notice a few different ways to do this due to differences in equipment.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Traveler (May 27, 2018)

I am with all of you right up to the point where I  click on "copy". At that point nothing seems to happen.

P.S. when  I attempt to cut and paste, I am not simultaneously on senior forums. Is that critical ?


----------



## Don M. (May 27, 2018)

The "X" and "V" keys are Cut and Paste...when used with the "CTRL" key.  If you want to copy a link to the forum, open the link in a new Tab, then highlight the URL with your mouse, press the CTRL and X keys, and the URL should disappear...then go back to the forum tab, hold down the CTRL key while pressing the V, and the link you want to reference will appear in the forum text.


----------



## Traveler (May 27, 2018)

Do I need to already be in Senior Forums PRIOR to doing a cut and paste ? If yes does that mean I must have two screens open?


----------



## CeeCee (May 27, 2018)

No, once you've copied or cut all that info is in your finger or mouse. 

then you can take it to any site and paste it by pressing with your finger or mouse until you see a "paste" pop up on the screen...then you just paste it wherever you want.


----------



## Deucemoi (May 27, 2018)

unbelievable all the expert advice. I am amazed any of you get anything done yourself....
aint none of you ever used the notepad or wordpad program? just tell the guy to copy the article and put it in either program and save it.. easy to copy that in this reply box. all this click paste v y x crap...on a web page you can also click save as under the word file on the top menu bar and then copy that into this reply box....yall make it harder than it really is!


----------



## Don M. (May 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Do I need to already be in Senior Forums PRIOR to doing a cut and paste ? If yes does that mean I must have two screens open?



Yes...2 screens.  However, I neglected to ask which "Search Engine" you are using.  I use Yahoo almost all the time, and this simple little method works great on Yahoo....but if you are using another engine..Google, Bing, etc., this many not work so well on those...I don't know.  I've been using the Ctrl, X and Y method on Yahoo for so long it is almost 2nd nature, and it only takes a couple of seconds to post a link.  

Learning a new "trick" on the computer requires some "trial and error", but once learned, it's easy to do.  Few people know how to do Everything and there is always something new to learn.  Oh, and BTW, don't be discouraged when you get a "sarcastic" response like "I am amazed that any of you get anything done"....such a response only demonstrates that persons "issues".


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Do I need to already be in Senior Forums PRIOR to doing a cut and paste ? If yes does that mean I must have two screens open?


Don't use cut. Use copy. You don't need two screens.
On a tablet. Highlight what you want to copy by holding your finger on the first word. A box comes up to select text.
Then drag to highlight there will be two blue dots which you drag and the selected Text will be blue. Then click copy.
That copy is now saved in memory. That's the secret.
To paste it Hold your finger on the first word again and select paste. You don't have to be in the forum only to copy. You have to be in the forum to paste.
You do that by holding your finger again on the spot you want to paste to and the button will come up withe the paste function.

That copy is now saved in memory. See I just copied and pasted that sentence.
It takes a bit of practice.


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2018)

That copy is now saved in memory.  See I pasted the sentence again here. It stays in memory till it is replaced so you can paste it in more than one site.

I could be pasting a copied link as well but it takes two operations.


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2018)

Deucemoi said:


> unbelievable all the expert advice. I am amazed any of you get anything done yourself....
> aint none of you ever used the notepad or wordpad program? just tell the guy to copy the article and put it in either program and save it.. easy to copy that in this reply box. all this click paste v y x crap...on a web page you can also click save as under the word file on the top menu bar and then copy that into this reply box....yall make it harder than it really is!



Well no. I use your method on my desktop but there is no function like Wordpad or notepad on a tablet or handheld device. You just save to memory. I'm talking about my iPad. An android tablet is the same.


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2018)

I just noticed he is inquiring about a laptop without a mouse. I assumed it was a touch screen


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I am with all of you right up to the point where I  click on "copy". At that point nothing seems to happen.



But something is happening.  The copied item you selected is saved in memory ready to be pasted.

P.S. when  I attempt to cut and paste, I am not simultaneously on senior forums. Is that critical ? 

No.  You can copy from anywhere and then go to any forum as well as the senior forums and then paste it there.

That's critical to know if you are in more than one forum and want to paste the copied material in both.


----------



## Traveler (May 29, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> But something is happening.  The copied item you selected is saved in memory ready to be pasted.
> 
> P.S. when  I attempt to cut and paste, I am not simultaneously on senior forums. Is that critical ?
> 
> ...



I'm sure you are correct. But where it went, into "save" I haven't a clue.


----------



## Camper6 (May 29, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I'm sure you are correct. But where it went, into "save" I haven't a clue.



The saved go to heaven.


----------



## Matrix (May 29, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I'm sure you are correct. But where it went, into "save" I haven't a clue.



When you do *Copy* or *Cut*, you copy the content to *Clipboard*. When you do *Paste*, the content in Clipboard will be used.



> The clipboard is a data buffer used for short-term data storage and/or data transfer between documents or applications used by cut, copy and paste operations and provided by the operating system. It is usually implemented as an anonymous, temporary data buffer, sometimes called the paste buffer, that can be accessed from most or all programs within the environment via defined programming interfaces.


----------

